# Mechanicum Army?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So I was trying to decide how best to put together a Mechanicum army. I've always loved the idea of the Mechanicus, and loved their models, though I've never really found a way to put together a good force for them. I've been considering it, however... I just don't know the best ways of it.

Space Marines now have the Master of the Forge as an HQ, not to mention the Techmarine Elites, AND the Techmarines in heavy support that come with the new Thunderfire. 

Imperial Guard are much simpler; they have the Techpriests as Elites.


But the real question is... how can we put this together into something more.. impressive?


My thought was something like the following:


HQ: Master of the Forge (marine) OR something like an HQ-scale Techpriest. Perhaps even something akin to an Inquisitor... A Techmagos who gets a retinue of servitors that boosts stats, etc.

Elites: Techmarines, Techpriest Engineseers.

Troops: Servitor squads led by Techpriests... reminds me a little of how the Rubric Chaos Marines work now. Also Skitarri (can't spell), the Mechanicus standing army, which I'm picturing statwise as very much like Inquisition Stormtroopers. Perhaps a 0-1 squad of Iron-Hands Space Marines or Techmarines in training. Rhinos, Chimeras, Razorbacks as transports.

Fast Attack: I've got nothing. Special variations on Sentinels? Grav-platforms? Maybe some of those new Marine armored speeders? 

Heavy Support: Thunderfire Cannons from the marine codex is one thought. Maybe Conversion Beamers that the Master of the Forge gets access to. Large heavily armed robots. Hell, even Dreadnoughts seem fitting for the Mechanicum (I've been reading Mechanicum novel, with their Knights).


Any thoughts? Would anyone want to help me design such an army?



On another note, Someone DID put something like tihs together once upon a time. WAY back someone made a codex for the Mechanicus, and I have a new version of it that had been updated back probably for 4th edition, but at the same time, it seems fairly outdated on alot of things.


Help!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using the Witch hunters list for mine, 
Hq Inquisitor lord and retinue = Exploritor magos and assorted servitors
Cannonness= Skittarri general with boyguard

Elites, I'm just using 6 archeo flaggellants as Death cult assassins/ hunter killer units but there are other options

Troops, sisters of battle= Skittarri (I'm using scouts with bolters and pigiron heads)
Stormtroopers = Techguard/mars guard elite (I'm just using normal stormtroopers)

Fast attack. retributor squad with flamers in Immolator= servitors led by techpreist in converted rhino/immolater
sentinels= tracked Ogryn gun servitor/or servitors in sentinels.
Heavy support= flammy dreads of robodeath and servitor heavy bolter squads

You can also use guard allies as techguard squads mine use Ogryn heavy weapon platforms and servitor special weapons and converted guardsmen with pigiron respirator heads.
When I get my camera fixed I'll post some pictures for ideas.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of this mechanicum army?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Not at the moment due in part to the kids being at home from school and my camera being knackered but I should have some soon hopefully.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

if you go to Firebase and find their magazine, their latest issue has a BR that includes an independent company selling models calle the "Iron Brotherhood" that can be used as 'count as models' for a Mechanicum army.

also, look through the GW specialist game line and see if you can find the Necromunda pit slaves, since some of them have a good assortment of cybernetic appendages.

recommended army lists would obviously be the IG and Daemon Hunters, but like you said:



Xabre said:


> Servitor squads led by Techpriests... reminds me a little of how the Rubric Chaos Marines work now.


a Mechanicum TSons list would not be a bad idea if you were careful as to which troop choices you used and what models you used; not sure if a Techpriest could count as a Sorcerer. A Daemon Prince would be converter's dream with this idea.

good luck and let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm liking this idea... the Inquisition forces DO offer quite a bit of possibilities.

The Witchhunters do have lots of archaic-style tech units in their army that can be used. I was hoping to use some of the big-bad Techmarine models in a force, so I'm trying to decide how to do that.

Taking Neil's idea, I may extend on it, and mix Daemonhunters with Witchhunters. Since both armies are able to freely take the other as allies, it might work. Since Grey Knights have stats far above and beyond Sisters (imho), it might work better to use a Grey Knight Grand Master as a Master of the Forge model, which would also give me access to GK Dreadnoughts as heavy support... Then do as Neil said and turn an Inquisitor with servitor retinue into a Techmagos. The Archo-Flags are also fairly machine-like and fit in nicely. Death Cult assassins could be turned into Praetorians or Protectors if I can think of good ways to convert them (maybe using the Engineseer models with some extra armored bits to them).

Unfortunately I'm horrible at sculpting, and usually use bits conversions, so I'm not sure if I'd be able to wire servitors into Sentinals.



Firebase? What's that?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Xabre said:


> Firebase? What's that?


www.warseer.com/firebasemag

that should take you to Firebase magazine. it's a quarterly 40K magazine that's developed by 40Kers for 40Kers. issue #8 (the latest issue) has a Mechanicum army feature.

it's also free to download as a pdf file.

i have nothing to do with the magazine personally aside from being a fan and using it ideas.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I haven't managed to get at the webmag, but I -was- able to do a web search for those Iron Brotherhood minis (amazing how firewalls work). They look like impressive models, something between Mechanicus and Necrons, and I'd love to use them... but their cost is pretty steep.

I've been working with a friend of mine, and we had an idea... I'd love to hear some thoughts. Building off of Neil's earlier idea...

Counts-As-Inquisition-Army*

HQ1: Inquisitor Lord w/ Retinue (modeled as a Techpriest & Servitors)
HQ2: Grey Knight Grand Master w/ Retinue (modeled as a Master of the Forge & some modified Techmarines)

Troops: Imperial Stormtroopers w/ Priests attached to squads* (converted standard IG, and maybe some of the Iron Brotherhood guys, or just some converted techpriests)

Elites: Inquisitors w/ Retinues (as above)
Elites: Death-Cult Assassins (modeled as Protectors... robed marines w/ tech weaponry?)

Fast Attack: None (can't think of anything good)

Heavy Support: Penitent Engines
or*
Heavy Support: GK Dreadnaughts


* The reason I wrote Inquisition and not Hereticus or Malleus is because the army list is fairly malleable. It all depends on the Heavy Support choice. If Penitents are used, then the army is a Witch Hunter army, and the Grey Knight Grand Master is allied in. If the Dreadnaughts are desired, then the Priests are allied in (although to be honest, they're not needed, just fluffy at that point). Inquisition Ally rules don't allow for Heavies to be brought over. In either army Inquisitors are allowed, but the retinues might change based on which army is the core unit.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

heh.. heres the link to the Iron Brotherhood if you wish to use them, a bit expensive if I may say though...

http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/iron-brotherhood-c-36_43.html


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

if you get around your computer issues, Firebase #1 has a tutorial (pp 97-98) that tells you how to make cultits from Cadian torsos, arms, and guns, Wood Elf hooded heads, and High Elf Archer legs.

however, these can be painted in Mechanicum colors as once put together, look like they are wearing robes.

add some electrical wire and old guitar string for mechadendrites.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, I had saw them in a search. Misread the price though... Euros. I'm used to Pounds Sterling. $10 USD for 2 models really isn't horrible, all things considered. So it's worth considering.

Heck, I just spent $18 each on some Dark Angel upgrade sprues because i wanted robed marines, so it's not much worse there.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'd highly recommend the new FW model, the Valdor, for a heavy support choice. It says in the fluff that they are a mechanicus tank, and they have that mech feel about them too.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

If I'm getting anything out of FW for this, it'll probably be the Titan Tech Priest, which makes a nice Technomagus. 

....

I've been looking at that article in Firebase... That is deffinitely way beyond anything I could hope to produce, but it deffinitely looks amazing. But my question now I guess is... does anyone know what those Battleknights were supposed to be? I just figured I'd use Dreadnoughts or Penitent Engines to represent Mechanicum battle engines... (dreads seemed close to Knights, if small), but I'd love to know what he was doing with those.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ive seen a really good mechanicum force somwhere else...they used the FW DKoK veterans with hoods painted in red


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

hmm what about a heretic tech priest side of the army like in DH where you can go puritan(GKs etc) or radical(daemonhosts etc) except for this army you'd be using xenos tech like jet-bikes,skimmers and possibly a broadside? just an idea


----------

